# Best Frites in France



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Calais.
Located on the corner of the rue Royale and the rue de Rome on the edge of the Parc Richelieu is the Friterie Richelieu.
We have been going there, one end off, since the mid '80's.
They have a new van but the frites haven't changed!
Anyone recommend good frites in France?
MandA

>> Cliquez ici <<


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Great idea for a thread MandA.

_(Have fixed your link which wasn't working.)_

Can't make a suggestion since we just got back from the Auverne, Vezere region . . . and to our deep and lasting despair, there weren't any!!!!   

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Somehow most channel ports sport a van doing superb 'Frites'.

Boulogne and Cherbourg are great. 
But I am a chip addict and usually succumb at boot sales. These can vary from disgusting to superbly memorable.

The port of Dielette on the west coast of the Cherbourg Peninsular has a portacabin restaurant that serves the best Moules & Frites in Christendom. 

Ray.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I always stop for frits and a chat with the young couple on the aire at Calais, both are very nice :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The one near the top of the hill on the D940 coast road just outside Boulogne.

The one at the large car park on the D940 near the bridge at Etaples.


----------



## wallase (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: Frites are good everywhere in France


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Friterie des Nations, Calais.

They taste rubbish at the beginning of the trip, but brilliant at the end.










Pete


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

wallase - Frites are good everywhere in France.

Even this guy!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

:roll: 
Oh! 
Almost any lay-by! 
But definately on the harbour wall at Boulogne!
OOOOOOOOOh la la!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Try mac Donalds,,


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Friterie des Nations, Calais.
> 
> They taste rubbish at the beginning of the trip, but brilliant at the end.


I'm with this one- but the unmentionable things they sell with them would make Jamie Oliver squirm !

I did try to persuade the man-in-charge that he should get someone to buy up boxes of pre-battered fish fillets in UK and bring them over via the ferry. He looked at me as if I was mad ! "Fish and chips...what a novel idea but they'll never sell....."

G


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Yes, kiethchesterfield, we've been to both the Boulogne and Etaples friteries.
M&A


----------

